# etapa coasicomplementaria estereo 600w + 600w



## NESTOR (Jun 17, 2007)

hola, en estos momentos me encuentro haciendo una reparacion para una iglesia,
al destapar el amplificador, tiene una placa que dice etapa coasicomplementaria y dice 600w en cada canal.
 de RR electronic de las que venden en los almacenes de electronica, ya ensampladas, nomas para ponerles la fuente y los transistores,
esta etapa usa cuatro transistores 2sc3280 que segun he leido estan saliendo falsificados.
utiliza 2 tip 41c y 1 tip 42, por cada salida,
quisiera saber si enrealidad esta etapa es de 600w por canal, utiliza +45 y -45 v, la fuente que utilizo tiene transformador de 10A y los condensadores de 10000uF/71v. la verdad he tenido muchos problemas con esta etapa, ya que cuando tropiezan el cable de algun parlante y se pegan las terminales se dañan dos transistotes de salida,
les dejo una foto del circuito, para ver si alguno me podria ayudar a mejorarlo,
trabajaba con un parlant 15" 300w bk con sus cuatro twiters y del otro lado un 15"300w bk
con un 12"nipon american de 250w en paralelo con 4 twiters.


----------



## rampa (Jun 17, 2007)

haciendo calculos da 450W en el mejor de los casos.... los 2sc3280 creo que eran de 100W.

Con respecto a esos transistores son de Toshiba, y por el tema de las falsificaciones los discontinuaron hace muchos años, sino me equivoco el reemplazo directo que sacaron fue el 2SC5200 aunque desconozco si se consigue y si hace tambien lo falsificaron.

Deberias probar con algun otro.

Salu2.


----------



## NESTOR (Jun 18, 2007)

rampa dijo:
			
		

> haciendo calculos da 450W en el mejor de los casos.... los 2sc3280 creo que eran de 100W.
> 
> Con respecto a esos transistores son de Toshiba, y por el tema de las falsificaciones los discontinuaron hace muchos años, sino me equivoco el reemplazo directo que sacaron fue el 2SC5200 aunque desconozco si se consigue y si hace tambien lo falsificaron.
> 
> ...


 lleva 2 transistores 2sc3280 en cada canal,  no tengo mucha esperiencia en esto
aver si me podrian ayudar  para colocar otra clase de transistores, porque por aca esos transistores son a 4000 pesos(colombianos)  y no creo que con ese precio sean originales.
tambien queria colocarle un pre, pero no se que referencias debe tener para lograr un buen sonido.ya que por alli pasa el piano, el bajo, la guitarra y las voces y los parlantes no tienen nigun tipo de separador de frecuencias que no se si seran necesarias,


----------



## joga (Ago 8, 2007)

lee el foro de diagramas de amplificador, este que tienes yo creo que ya esta muy maltratado de todos modos si quieres repararlo ponle transistores mjl3281 de on semiconductor

Saludos


----------



## eduardsalas (Jul 14, 2008)

si tienes 2 transistores encada canal nunca te sacara esa potencia ya que estos trans de salidas manejan maximo 150w, la tarjeta es una RCA muy comercial pero tiende a quemar muchos transistores de salida. y en el caso que dices cuando tropiesas los cables y se chocan claro que va a hacer corto. esta tarjeta tienes que colocarle un sistema de proteccion.


----------



## rafael ardila (Jul 14, 2008)

colega colombiano, no se preocupe, esas placas han pasado por mis manos y realmente no dan lo que realmente tiene escrito, alcanzara los 300watts  por los dos canales pero nunca 600 + 600, eso es muy comercial te recomiendo las etapas complementarias que rinden mucho mejor ya que esa placa tiene un error importante en los seguidores de emisor del tip 42c le recomiendo q le ponga nuevos valores que te los daria de acuerdo a los datos que me des, ademas deme todos los datos que tenga de la fuente empezando por ahi, me avisa y le ayudo y los transistores en 4000pesos estan mas que chimbos o chiviados, mejor recomendados que te cuesten al menos 8000 cada uno o hasta 12000 doy por ellos pero que su marca sea en relieve, no en letricas blancas, ya sabe ....


----------



## rafael ardila (Jul 14, 2008)

bn si tu fuente es de 45 - 45v con 10A alcanzaras alrededor de 400w estereo, 200w por canal, empieza por conseguir una placa comercial que sea complementaria estereo pero libre (sin componentes montados) y con respecto a la proteccion puedo hacer los calculos de los fusibles, pero hay por ahy un circuito de proteccion en la parte de elementos de salida, bien si deseas mas información avisame,ok


----------

